# IP address randomly switches to 99.x.x.x



## husky65 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have dsl service through ATT. When I tried to access ESPN360 about a week ago, I could not log in to ESPN360. In trying to resolve the problem with ESPN & ATT tech support, I learned that my IP had been switched to one starting with 99 instead of 76. I was able to reset my computer to a 76 IP. Now I am seeing my IP address being randomly reset to 99.x.x.x. Besides being annoying, is this a problem and how do I stop it?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Your IP address is determined by your isp's DHCP server. They give you any IP address they want. It really doesn't matter what ip address you get as long as you are connected.


----------



## husky65 (Jun 26, 2007)

According to ATT tech support, this is not one of their IP addresses.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to http://cqcounter.com/whois/ and type in your 99.x.x.x address to see who it belongs to. Maybe you can call them and find out why you're getting a non-ATT address.


----------



## husky65 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion wk2000. The next time it happens, I will try that.


----------

